# Aluminum Flex Track



## sdl39fan (Jul 31, 2011)

I am looking at going with Aluminum Flex track for my garden railroad and so far I know AML, Aristocraft, and LLagas are producers of such track. Am I missing anyone? 

Who are the best dealers to buy aluminum flex track from? I know RLD Hobbies carries it but who else does? 

Thanks

Michael Osweiler


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Michael, Micro Engineering and Sunset Valley Railroad also produce aluminium. Your choice of manufacturer may depend on which size of rail to use code 250, 215 or 332. 

Sunset Valley and Llagas Creek do code 250, Llagas does code 215 too. 

Aristo, AML are code 332, AMS does code 250 tie-stips- brass rail only (can work with Sunset Valley aluminium rail)

Micro Engineering does code 215, 250, 332 

Alec.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I buy all my code 250 aluminum flex track from Pete Comley at Sunset Valley Railroad. I use narrow gauge ties on my railroad, but he has standard gauge ties also. Great person to work with. Code 250 turnouts and crossings available through him. Great product..... from a very satisfied customer.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I just got a bunch of 250 Al from SwitchCrafters and Micro Engineering ties. Very pleased. 

http://www.switchcrafters.com/


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 03 Sep 2011 05:53 PM 
I buy all my code 250 aluminum flex track from Pete Comley at Sunset Valley Railroad. I use narrow gauge ties on my railroad, but he has standard gauge ties also. Great person to work with. Code 250 turnouts and crossings available through him. Great product..... from a very satisfied customer.

Do you use his switches as well?

To the OP I am sorta in the same boat, Switchcrafters is nice but you have to hand spike the ties, and the ME ties don't match theirs as well. I contacted both manufactures and they sent samples. I don't for see laying a thousand feet of track, and for the life of me I don't know where the samples went after our evacuation. But I hope after rebuilding the home I can can find some time next year to do some railroad stuff.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bighurt on 13 Oct 2011 09:38 PM 
Posted By Gary Armitstead on 03 Sep 2011 05:53 PM 
I buy all my code 250 aluminum flex track from Pete Comley at Sunset Valley Railroad. I use narrow gauge ties on my railroad, but he has standard gauge ties also. Great person to work with. Code 250 turnouts and crossings available through him. Great product..... from a very satisfied customer.

Do you use his switches as well?

To the OP I am sorta in the same boat, Switchcrafters is nice but you have to hand spike the ties, and the ME ties don't match theirs as well. I contacted both manufactures and they sent samples. I don't for see laying a thousand feet of track, and for the life of me I don't know where the samples went after our evacuation. But I hope after rebuilding the home I can can find some time next year to do some railroad stuff.


I DO use Sunset Valley switches and I love 'em! I am building a fairly small point-to-point NG layout and have eleven of his turnouts. Pete doesn't have aluminum turnouts, so I got his stainless turnouts to more closely blend with the aluminum track. Russ Rutalj, a member on this forum, just finished his elevated layout using SV aluminum flex track and his turnouts.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes I realize they don't do aluminum, and from my phone conversation with Pete I was told why. I planed to use his SS turnouts if that was the route I took, and will most likely go with. I'll probably build a display module, next year as my yard isn't 20' diameter friendly. Someday we'll get land, someday.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I also use the SV turnouts. They are very well built. 

I also had to buy a switchcrafters curved turnout and it was not as well built. Dont get me wrong it was a nice switch but the ties are not real secure to the rail, they can move back and forth on the rail. I will probably put some glue along the spikes to keep the ties in one place. The SV switches have the spikes pounded through the rail and then bent over. It makes a very tight bond.


----------

